# Hopper supported by iPhone and iPad Dish Apps?



## tgaleza (Mar 23, 2012)

I've used the Dish iPad and iPhone apps often to set timers remotely with my 722 receivers. Now, I've got the Hopper / Joey configuration in place of the 722's, but my iPhone/iPad Dish apps don't recognize any receivers (My Hopper and Joeys are all connected to my broadband network - the broadband setup within my Hopper TV menu validates that the receivers are indeed connected to my broadband network). Is this simply a case of Dish not yet supporting the Hopper within the iPhone / iPad arena when it comes to setting timers remotely?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a Hopper and I'm able to sling using my iPad and Android devices, along with computer and laptop. Are you getting an error message? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tgaleza (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the response - I'm looking for the Dish iPhone and iPad apps to work for the purpose of setting timers remotely. I know you can use the Sling Adapter to watch TV on your iPad, but I simply want to use the existing features within the Dish apps on the iPhone and iPad to set timers on my home box via those respective devices when I'm away from the house. The sling adapter is not needed for that. I could set timers remotely when I had the 722 configuration. I simply can't do it now that I've got the Hopper configuration.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmm... I'm not having any issues setting timers from the Dish iPhone app on my Hopper. But I do have a sling adapter. Like you said, that shouldn't make any difference. Have you tried going online in a browser to confirm it replaced your 722 with the new Hopper? I actually set up about 30 timers from DishOnline on my Hopper, and a couple more from the iPhone.


----------



## tgaleza (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a good suggestion - Dish Online is still showing my old receivers - I may have to call them. I'll update the thread once I connect with them. Thanks.


----------

